# Alkoholiker-Test



## Valenth (17. September 2008)

*Alkoholiker-Test*

Dies ist kein Scherz versucht es einfach mal
Und nicht schummeln!
BITTE schummelt nicht, sonst seid Ihr
nachher nicht so verblüfft wie es viele schon
waren! Der Effekt ist eifach viel geiler, wenn Ihr nicht schummelt.

Angeblich aus der Bundeshauptstadt kommt
dieser kleine, aber frappierende
Intelligenztest; aus dem
Daimler Chrysler Intranet. Ich bin von den
Socken, immer Noch!

Zähle, wie viele "F" in folgendem Text
vorkommen:

FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE-

SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTIF-

IC STUDY COMBINED WITH THE

EXPERIENCE OF YEARS






Geschafft? Erst unten weiterlesen, nachdem
gezählt worden ist!




O.k.?














Alkoholiker erkennen nur 3 F.

Falsch, es sind sechs - kein Witz!

Zurück nach oben und noch mal lesen!

Die Lösung gibt's dann weiter unten...

Das Gehirn kann das Wort "OF" nicht
verarbeiten. Wahnsinn, oder?

Wer alle sechs F auf Anhieb zählt, ist ein
Genie; drei ist normal (wegen des Alkohols),

vier selten.



ps: bitte schreibt hier drunter wie viel ihr gezählt habt aber ohne zu schummeln ;-) xD


----------



## Carcharoth (17. September 2008)

Auch Nicht-Alkoholiker erkennen beim ersten durchlesen meistens nur 3 F
Ist n ganz normaler Mindfuck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2008)

Ich hatte 3 O.O
Und ich trink eigentlich so gut wie nie was (und wenn nicht viel)


----------



## Rexo (17. September 2008)

und wieder ein thread mehr das keinen sind macht

p,s der test da is fur den a*** ich zahle nur 3 und mit kein alkoholiker


----------



## chopi (17. September 2008)

Bin ich jetzt ein Genie,weil ich das schon gekannt hab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. September 2008)

Wen ich ehrlich bin hab ich am anfang nur 2 gezählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valenth (17. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> und wieder ein thread mehr das keinen sind macht
> 
> p,s der test da is fur den a*** ich zahle nur 3 und mit kein alkoholiker


Weisst du was? Fick dich einfach. Hab die Schnauze von solchen Lowlifes wie dir voll. Guck dich doch mal an. Wenn's dir Wayne ist, dann SCHREIB GOTTERDAMMTNOCHMAL NICHTS, DEIN SCHWANZ WIRD AUCH NICHT GRÖSSER DAVON!
Und wer "wir" mit "ie" schreibt, ist eh nicht ganz dicht.


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

hatte 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war noch nie gut in zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss aber zugeben das ich ca 4mal gelesen hab weil ich irgendwie dachte muss so was sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. September 2008)

Mein schwanz wir NICHT größer davon??
na toll...


----------



## Winn (17. September 2008)

Tatsache erst nur 3 gezählt^^


----------



## Valenth (17. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Mein schwanz wir NICHT größer davon??
> na toll...


Ja, pech was? owned


----------



## K0l0ss (17. September 2008)

Naja. Kannte den schon. Hab von Anfang an alle bemerkt. Auch die im "OF". Dürften zusammen 6 sein, oder?


----------



## Targuss (17. September 2008)

3 xD Wuhu, jetzt fühl ich mich am Wochenende mit meinen Freunden bestätigt... ;-)
Ich trink schon öfter mal was... manchmal auch mehr als es sein sollte, aber ich glaube kaum, dass das was damit zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. September 2008)

Hmm, habe 6 gezählt. Ich sollte mehr trinken denn mit Zirbeldrüsenextrakt scheint es nicht zu funktionieren


----------



## Carcharoth (17. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Weisst du was? Fick dich einfach. Hab die Schnauze von solchen Lowlifes wie dir voll. Guck dich doch mal an. Wenn's dir Wayne ist, dann SCHREIB GOTTERDAMMTNOCHMAL NICHTS, DEIN SCHWANZ WIRD AUCH NICHT GRÖSSER DAVON!
> Und wer "wir" mit "ie" schreibt, ist eh nicht ganz dicht.



Ban.
Ist ja sowieso dein dritter Account.


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Ja, pech was? owned



Pwnd by the best mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
The only swiss charcha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ot: Gott bin ich blind hatte voll lange bis ich nun das 6te gefunden hab .. vlt trink ich doch zuviel .. aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (17. September 2008)

Ich hab 5 gezählt 8)


----------



## Urengroll (17. September 2008)

hmm habe nur 3 gezählt..................^^


----------



## Klunker (17. September 2008)

habe nur 3 gefudnen danch sofort die of s gesehen..dann abe die anderen 3 nicht merh udnd ann alle...dabei trinke ich eigentlich nicht gerade oft udnd anna cuh nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

So schreibst du auch Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (17. September 2008)

normalerweise schreibe ich ordentlicher aber hey..83 rechtschreibfehler in einer deutsch arbeit auf  insgesammt 3 seiten hat doch was oder?^^  oder waren es mehr  mhm..egal mian warst lange net bei msn on oder?..ups off topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

83 auf 3 seiten? ... Ach du schande ich hätte ne 3.5 ca -.-^^ und das ist scheisse ;/

"offtopic .. lfg g1irfriend suche ist vorbei = kein grund für msn .. Xd


----------



## Klunker (17. September 2008)

gz minas  epic wo ist sie den gedropt lokal oder club oder party..und gbabs noch ne boss oder war sie free loot?...ok das ist echt anstrengend so zu schreiben -.-


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

Wenn man genug epics hat geht das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klunker spam ab jetzt pm plx -.- oder msn .. 

tse ot: guter test ... und so .. und nun wech hier klunka


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (17. September 2008)

Hab sechs gezählt. Aber nur weil ich die Worte mitm Finger mitgegangen bin ^^ Stimmt aber, dass man das total leicht überliest.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (17. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Auch Nicht-Alkoholiker erkennen beim ersten durchlesen meistens nur 3 F
> Ist n ganz normaler Mindfuck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hab nur 3 gezählt

Und kann charcha da voll und ganz zustimmen !


----------



## Bawagrog (17. September 2008)

HEHE hab 6 beim ersten anlauf gezählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (17. September 2008)

Scheiße muss mehr saufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. September 2008)

schiggung!!! hab echt nur 4 F´s erkannt..also immerhin ein OF ..die tatsache soetwas simples nicht zu sehen ist irgendwie beängstigend <.<

ich fühl mich nun doppelt so dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(((


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

<--4 gezählt^^ aba aufs saufn verzichte cih deswegn ncoh lange net^^


----------



## Shezzar (18. September 2008)

auch 6 gezählt hab mir das OF nochmal genau angeguckt xD


----------



## Qonix (18. September 2008)

Auch nur 3 und das obwohl ich kaum saufe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lustiger Test.

Bin aber nach dem ich die Lösung gelesen habe nur auf 5 gekommen weil ich nochmal ein OF übersehen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ban.
> Ist ja sowieso dein dritter Account.


okay war nicht gerade nett von ihm aber im grunde hat er recht, mich nerven solche leute auch. wobei es in den letzten tagen wieder besser geworden ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achso und hatte auch nur 3 f's gezählt und trinke nie alk.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (18. September 2008)

Hatte alle 6, bin ein intelligentes Wunderkind.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (18. September 2008)

3...verdammt


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Scheiße muss mehr saufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAS ist die richtige einstellung xD


----------



## mookuh (18. September 2008)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Scheiße muss mehr saufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie viele haste den erkannt?^^


----------



## luXz (18. September 2008)

3 Gezählt, und ja das erstaunt mich schon


----------



## Nexron (18. September 2008)

5 gezählt weil ich eins übersehen habe, die of's hab ich gleich mitgezählt


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2008)

alter Hut,hab aber beim ersten mal vor ca.10 Jahren schon die of`s mitgezählt...bin dadurch auch net viel schlauer als andere...
ausserdem ist das kein Alkoholikertest.son Quatsch...das soll einfach zeigen wie schnell man das menschliche Gehirn verarschen kann...


----------



## Silenzz (18. September 2008)

habe 5 O.o


----------



## SeRuM (18. September 2008)

Morgens auf der Arbeit , da Fang ich shcon an
Eine Flasche Wodka sie lächelt mich an...


----------



## Littleheroe (18. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Wer alle sechs F auf Anhieb zählt, ist ein
> Genie; drei ist normal (wegen des Alkohols),
> 
> vier selten.



Ich habe 5. was bin ich?


----------



## valfaris92 (18. September 2008)

ich kenns schon aber ich zähle nur 5 xD
wo isn das 6te xD


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2008)

ich hatte 4 und ich trinke fast nie aber wenn dann oft!


----------



## Strongy (18. September 2008)

JUHU hab alle 6 beim ersten mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (18. September 2008)

3 gezählt, sollte mir das zu denken geben oO?!


----------



## Squarg (18. September 2008)

4 xD

omg wie kompliziert der mensch "konstruiert" ist
aber trotzdem so leicht zu überlisten...


----------



## Nebola (18. September 2008)

xD Obwohl ich vorher schon gelesen habe das es 6 sind habe ich nur 3 gelesen xD,
Aber ich trinke ja auch NIE, <-- 
Naja beim 2. mal 5 und danach erst alle 6 xD , und ich hab schon ne Brille :-D


----------



## Reyna 6187 (18. September 2008)

ich hab 5 gezählt...........aber das Leben macht mich happy genug, da brauch ich keinen Alk

Sonst sieht man nach ner Weile so aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüssle Reyna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (18. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hatte 4 und ich trinke fast nie aber wenn dann oft!


Eigentor? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst 5, dann 7, dann 6 xD

Woher ich das siebte genommen habe, ist mein Geheimnis xD

Ich bin einfach ziemlich gut in solchen Sprachsachen^^


----------



## Squarg (18. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Eigentor?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Komiker da sind sicher nur 6


----------



## Ti_Zero (22. September 2008)

Verrückt, ich kenne den Test bereits und habe deshalb ganz bewusst auf die "of"s geachtet. Habe aber nur eines entdeckt...whahaha


----------



## xahsoij (22. September 2008)

Als erstes habe ich nur 2 gesehen oO
Und ich trinke kein alkohol ^^


----------



## dragon1 (22. September 2008)

loool ich habe nur 3 und trank seit letztem silvester nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (22. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Weisst du was? Fick dich einfach. Hab die Schnauze von solchen Lowlifes wie dir voll. Guck dich doch mal an. Wenn's dir Wayne ist, dann SCHREIB GOTTERDAMMTNOCHMAL NICHTS, DEIN SCHWANZ WIRD AUCH NICHT GRÖSSER DAVON!
> Und wer "wir" mit "ie" schreibt, ist eh nicht ganz dicht.



absolute zustimmung mein freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazy2308 (22. September 2008)

Ach verdammt hab so nen ähnlich Test eh schon gekannt dann hab ich mir gedacht "Hehe nich mit mir" und habs mir extra genau durchgelesen - und was war ... beim ersten mal wieder nur 3 F erkannt -.-


----------



## werbaer (22. September 2008)

habe mit sowas gerechnet, beim ersten mal warens echt nur 3, beim zweiten mal sind dann wie von zauberhand die OFs erschienen oo


----------



## Floyder (23. September 2008)

Auf Anhieb sechs gezählt.. ich bin ein Genie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2008)

Wie immer Fünfe, weil ich irgendwo das OF überlese... seit jahren der selbe mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## florian_r (23. September 2008)

juhu ich bin ein genie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

komisches zeug echt^^

auch nur 3 gesehen obwohl ich den text 2x gelesen hab

und ich trinke kein alk^^


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> komisches zeug echt^^
> 
> auch nur 3 gesehen obwohl ich den text 2x gelesen hab
> 
> und ich trinke kein alk^^


du kannst ja auch nicht lesen und schreiben.

nee hab auch nur 3 gezählt


----------



## dalai (23. September 2008)

Hab 5 gezählt, aber versehentlich die T's gezählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sollte weniger saufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheuma Kaiy (26. September 2008)

haha der ist zwar schon alt aber ich bin irgendwie trotzdem wieder drauf reingefallen O.o

und nein ic hbin kein alki -.-


----------



## Todesschleicher (26. September 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Komiker da sind sicher nur 6


Das ist ja das Problem...wo kam das siebte her... xD


----------



## Bolle0708 (26. September 2008)

Bin 15 und hab 4 erkannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (26. September 2008)

Hab alle 6 erkannt und trinke keinen Alkohol, aber ich bezweifle, dass es dazwischen einen direkten Zusammenhang gibt.


----------



## Siltan (26. September 2008)

LOL ich hab doch tatsächlich 4 cO

naja und ich bin 15 und hab in meinem leben noch kaum alkohl zu mir genommen xD


----------



## Palanteus (26. September 2008)

Yo, hatte auch 4. Das letzte of habe ich als einzigstes mitbekommen ^^....

Gruß Palanteus


----------



## m0rg0th (27. September 2008)

Ich hatte 6 ... aber ich wusste auch schon vorher, dass ich ein Genie bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (27. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> und wieder ein thread mehr *das* keinen *sind* macht
> p,s der test da is*t* fur * den * a*** ich *zahle* nur 3 und *mit* kein alkoholiker


und wieder so ein sinnloser post der sich über den sinn von den lustigen threads aufregt und dabei besser mal ordentlich deutsch lernen sollte:/ 

ich steh auf so mindzeug, find ich richtig spannend^^, es gibt doch auch noch diesen "starr-das-bild-eine-minute-an-und-dann-an-wand" dingens


----------



## -PuRity- (27. September 2008)

Habs sehr konzentriert gelesen und war schon am ersten "of" vorbei, dann isses mir aber doch noch grad so aufgefallen und ich hab somit insg. 6 gezählt. Dementsprechend war ich verwundert als dann da stand "Du hast 3 gezählt".
Ein Genie bin ich sicher nicht, lag wohl daran das mein Hirn die ganze Zeit die Falle schon "vermutet" und sie rechtzeitig entschärft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (27. September 2008)

6 Gezählt stolz sei und bin auch kein Alkoholiker najo der Test is wirklich gesagt ned  so doll


----------



## Pathorì (27. September 2008)

ich hab nur 5 zählt xD


----------



## Vakeros (28. September 2008)

ich hab 4 gezählt.das letzte of hab ich noch gezählt.
ich hab ewig gebraucht bis ich das erste of entdeckt hab xD


----------



## Belty (28. September 2008)

Oho ich glaube ich bin blöd :-( ich lese immer noch drei, of keine ahnung was damit gemeint ist, jedes mal finde ich nur drei :-( klärt mich auf bitte.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

"FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE-

SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTIF-

IC STUDY COMBINED WITH THE

EXPERIENCE OF YEARS
"

1.Finished
2. files
3.of
4.of
5.scientific
6.of


----------



## Belty (28. September 2008)

Ohwei, jetzt mit ner eindeutigen Auflistung hauts hin, kann doch nicht sein das man die drei Wörtchen "of" einfach überliest, wirklich sehr interessant.


----------



## Graf von Krolock (29. September 2008)

naja hab beim 1. mal lesen 3 gefunden, hab dann alles kurz nochmal überflogen und wirklich 6 gezählt


----------



## м@πGф (29. September 2008)

6 - Das kannte ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (30. September 2008)

Nach diesem Test trinke ich zu viel Bier. Na toll das wusste ich auch vorher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ist ein echt verblüffender Midfuck.


----------

